# Fish heads



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I recently picked up a bag of fish heads from my local grocery store. I threw them in my freezer and have been hesitant on feeding them. Bob (10 months) refuses to eat whole sardines so, 
1. I'm thinking he will also have an issue eating these 
And 
2. Do I feed it to him eyes and all? 

Thanks everyone!!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to add to this question. What about fish spines. Like salmon spines with bones and stuff. Sorry, don't mean to hijack but I meant to post a thread asking this anyway


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol no need to apologize! 
That's a good question. I know when I give canned salmon I give them bones and all but is it different when it comes to fresh? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I bought a bunch, put some in his food, freaked out and pulled it out of his mouth lol. They've been sitting in the freezer since


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I think they should be fine. But maybe I'm wrong? I've only been feeding raw for a year so I'm still a "newbie" 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Freaked out because I googled and there was stuff about these bones getting stuck in their throat. Since I heard of people choking on fish bones I got scared


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I go fishing regularly and give my boy whole fish regularly. The rule I use is if it's a quick growing fish the bones are quite soft. If it's a slow growing fish then they can be quite hard and sharp. 
Whilst saying that I would not hesitate giving him any fish head. Just be sure to inspect that there is no hooks lying around. You'd be surprised how many hooks I have found that have not been my own.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Is salmon a slow growing fish?


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been feeding raw for 4 years now. I feed the whole fish, usually frozen Tilapia, but yes, head, eyes, spine, etc. I use wire cutters to remove the large dorsal, pelvic and anal spines in the fins, as I don't want to risk my dogs not being able to digest them. They also are thick and sharp enough that I'm afraid they'll puncture my dog's mouth as they try to chew on them, frozen or thawed. But they get the entire fish otherwise, to include all the organs, etc. Never had a problem, and they love love love raw fish!


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Is salmon a slow growing fish?



Salmon can live between 5-8 years old. Definitely won't feed a full sized/age fresh salmon. There heads are fine though.
Also need to watch out for which salmon due to mercury poising.
Atlantic salmon is meant to be quite high. Tasmanian salmon for is folk in Australia is meant to be the lowest


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I get fish heads and bits from our local fishmonger. I just give them to the dogs frozen. My GSD scarfs it down in 2 seconds. 

My mutty plays with his for hours, drags it all over the house, flips it all over the floor and the couch until my GSD can tolerate it no more and scarfs it down, eyes and all.


----------

